# CACKLERS??



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Just curious if anyone in the central dakota area has chopped any cacklers this year....haven't seen too many.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

No cacklers yet, alot of sandhilll crane, tundra swan, honks and one small flock of sob's. Scattered large flocks of ducks.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Not in central dakota but I saw 5 or 6 smalls flying with a large group of Canadas here in the NW suburbs of Minneapolis tonight.


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

there has been a pile of lessers that have moved in to the Lake of the Woods area this past week. We shot a few today, I got the smallest one, must have weighed about 2 lbs.

We did get one wierd goose this morning. The chin was all white right up to the beak, and he had a white mustache, if a goose could have a mustache. Does anybody know about this sort of thing, or is it just a freak deal?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I scouted about 5-10K little one's last night in 4 different fields. I imagine they came down with the strong north winds on Wed.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

We shot a pair the second weekend of early season. Didn't see any others. Don't ask, because I don't know what they were doing in SE ND by themselves either. They were definitely cacklers, too.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

havent seen any cacklers yet but have seen hutches


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It is beginning to smell like roast duck and goose around here. There must be something in the air!!


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

a buddy and i got 3 today! my first! we were prolly the only people in the state not to get a duck tho  .


----------



## rc1hunter (Oct 26, 2003)

Do you guy's get the true cacklers? or are they hutchies? We only get hutchies here and they weigh about 2 pounds and look like a large mallard. They are usually starting to show up here for our opener which is in a week.
I thought cacklers were only on the western coast?
rc1


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

had a flock of about 20 come into the decoys on saturday......pretty early around I94 to be seeing them.


----------



## theduckrancher (Sep 22, 2005)

Picture of my Captive Cacklers(Hutchin's) there are Cacklers in the Midwest. There are 4 subspecies of the Cackling Canada Goose.
1. Hutchin's
2. Alaska
3. Minima
4. Aleutian


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

We shot 6 on saturday and had a bunch more working until they followed some ducks out of our field that we had let go by trying to work the geese. Had a good opener though Seven of us got our 21 geese and got 28 ducks as well.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We saw quite a few strings of little one's migrating south yesterday morning. We were up around the Canadian border.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I saw quite a few also on Saturday out west of Minot. They make a TON of noise!!!


----------

